# Cannot remove user from a group...

## dE_logics

```
groups de

wheel uucp audio cdrom usb users plugdev de

usermod -G wheel audio cdrom usb users de plugdev de

Usage: usermod [options] LOGIN

Options:

  -c, --comment COMMENT         new value of the GECOS field

  -d, --home HOME_DIR           new home directory for the user account

  -e, --expiredate EXPIRE_DATE  set account expiration date to EXPIRE_DATE

  -f, --inactive INACTIVE       set password inactive after expiration

                                to INACTIVE

  -g, --gid GROUP               force use GROUP as new primary group

  -G, --groups GROUPS           new list of supplementary GROUPS

  -a, --append                  append the user to the supplemental GROUPS

                                mentioned by the -G option without removing

                                him/her from other groups

  -h, --help                    display this help message and exit

  -l, --login NEW_LOGIN         new value of the login name

  -L, --lock                    lock the user account

  -m, --move-home               move contents of the home directory to the

                                new location (use only with -d)

  -o, --non-unique              allow using duplicate (non-unique) UID

  -p, --password PASSWORD       use encrypted password for the new password

  -s, --shell SHELL             new login shell for the user account

  -u, --uid UID                 new UID for the user account

  -U, --unlock                  unlock the user account
```

I want to remove the user de form uucp group and I expect usermod -G wheel audio cdrom usb users de plugdev de to do the job...but it's not working.

----------

## strubbldesign

i suggest you to use 

```
#userdel -r
```

-r -->also homedir

have a look at the manpages

http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpic1/manpages/userdel.html

----------

## molot

why not to

# vi /etc/groups

and just remove username from the line that starts from groupname?.. It's the simplest way I know.

----------

## strubbldesign

sorry... you want to remove it from a group

ignore my kommentar upside  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iss

```
gpasswd -d de uucp
```

```
gpasswd -[a|d] <USER> <GROUP>
```

-d for del

-a for add

----------

## dE_logics

^^

Thanks...done that.

 *strubbldesign wrote:*   

> i suggest you to use 
> 
> ```
> #userdel -r
> ```
> ...

 

Holy god...no!

----------

